# Preventic Tick Collar



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought since tick season is here and I know some people have more problems than I do, I would post some information.

Cicero had his check up last week. He takes the Comfortis pill ~ which does not cover him for ticks. We talked about it and I don't have a problem at home with ticks (never see them) but we do go to the mountains most weekends and he did have one small tick last year. She told me I could use Frontline on him for a few months ~ with the Comfortis since they are different ~ but she would rather I use a Preventic Tick Collar. She said "they really work and prevent your dog from getting Lyme disease."

I told her that Cicero doesn't wear a collar all the time because of his hair. She told me she wanted me to put it on him when we go to the mountains, or any wooded areas, because it will work after he has worn it for 24 hours - and it takes around 48 for a tick to cause a problem with disease. She said the Preventic kills and detaches the ticks. She told me to take it off and store it in a glass jar till I need it again and that it will last for 3 months. She told me that is what she does with her dogs and that she thinks it's the best preventive for ticks. She told me some people even glue the tick collar to the regular collar with tags so it appears they only have one collar ~ and that is what she recommends to people that do have ticks in their area.

They also have a gel that you can rub on their head and ears that dries clear and keeps flies, ticks, fleas, mosquitoes, and gnats away from their face and head.

There are other products on their site for the yards or house if you have fleas or ticks. I know some of you live in areas where there seem to be lots of ticks so I thought I would post the link so you can read about the collar and other products. I think you can only buy this product from a vet.

http://www.virbacvet.com/preventic/


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm back!!
I just read a post by Amanda about the problems with some medications....and it is scary. Below is what I posted on that thread. I do think we have to really think about what we use on our pups...and ourselves.

My DH had a severe reaction a few years ago when he took some Celebrex although many people called it a miracle drug for themselves. My DD almost lost her dog from using Hartz flea shampoo and was saved by the ER vet. My grandson have a bad reaction to a bee sting and had to go to the ER.

It happens!! We never know what we will have a reactions to and I think we have to weigh the pros with the cons before we take or give anything that could cause a problem.

Heck, it seems like one of those things ~ **** if we do and **** if we don't!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had thought about the preventic collar. My vet recommends it as well. But, it can not be used around cats and I have 2 of them. So, that ended that option for us. Advantix can not be used around cats either. Frontline is fine with cats.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Never ending nightmare and the ticks are so prevalent this year.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use this collar along with Frontline. I have not seen a tick since. I love it. They used to tell you to take it off when the dog swims, but they updated that and are now saying to leave the collar on.


----------



## Higgins (Mar 25, 2010)

*preventic collar*

Brought Higgins (my havenese) home from the kennel. Didn't know it at the time but had dog ticks -- so began a saga, anyway it became a mess, finally used a preventic collar after everything else failed, it worked. Higgins is happier, and so am I. Recommended.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We're using the Preventic collar in addition to Advantix 2, due to a bad tick situation.
I will stop using it after all the little ticks have stopped pestering my dogs.

Due to the Advantix 2, they never attach, just crawl around on my dog, until I grab them with my trusty tweezers and drown them in a bowl of soapy water-EEK!
I have been checking 3 dogs twice a day for 6 weeks, as well as vacuuming every day, and spraying with some Precor and think we finally have it under control.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

luv3havs said:


> We're using the Preventic collar in addition to Advantix 2, due to a bad tick situation.
> I will stop using it after all the little ticks have stopped pestering my dogs.
> 
> Due to the Advantix 2, they never attach, just crawl around on my dog, until I grab them with my trusty tweezers and drown them in a bowl of soapy water-EEK!
> I have been checking 3 dogs twice a day for 6 weeks, as well as vacuuming every day, and spraying with some Precor and think we finally have it under control.


I think I read you're not supposed to use it in conjunction with Advantix. You might want to look into that..... Hope I am wrong.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We really needed to stop the ticks and this was recommended by the vets.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, the vet would know I don't know what I thought that.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

This is very interesting. Tick and flea issues have been major problems of dog owners. There are lots of new products in the market which prevents and kills tick and fleas.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a cat that had a severe reaction to Hertz flea preventive, She could not stand w/o falling over. She has sinced passed, but the vet did save her then. Don't be cheap with your pets meds. It does pay to get them the good stuff.


----------

